# Exercise makes things worse?



## fedup123 (Dec 19, 2009)

I've just been through a really really bad period that lasted a good 4 months. I suffer from IBS-D. However, through following a very strict diet I am much, much better. Some days I'm totally normal and now I only have some pain and bloating at night before I go to bed and there has only been twice when I had a bad couple of days in the last 2 months.Since I was eating more healthily, I decided to give exercise a try since it is good for you and recommended and I thought it would improve symptoms. But I have been 4 times to the gym now, but the problem is that every time I go I have a flare on the night time and three time the day afterwards too and the second time I went it lasted for a couple of days. I am quite sure it's the exercise now and I don't really want to carry on even though I do want to be fitter. Does exercising make anyone else worse?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Exercising too much can be a physical stress.I found some exercise really did aggravate my symptoms when they were bad.You might need to cut back on the intensity or try a different type of exercise. Because not enough movement can be stressful on the body, too.


----------



## One Fine Day (Sep 14, 2009)

fedup123, you are not alone. exercise also sets off my ibs - and i find this fact very very annoying.specifically, any exercises that impact on my abdominal muscles (sit ups, crunches etc) will cause me problems for days afterwards - so I have to avoid them.also aerobic exercise such as jogging can also set off symptoms. this isn't entirely an IBS thing - as many non-ibs people find that running gives them D. all i can recommend is that you do continue to exercise - but don't overdo it. if a strenuous 45 minutes of exercise gives problems, then try just doing a more gentle 10 or 20 mins of exercise.


----------



## harley1 (Feb 26, 2010)

I found that exercise helps my ibs however crunches and similar exercises do bother me. I find when I force my self to excercise i have fewer attacks. I've read many articles which suggested that exercise is very good for this condition however everyone is different


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm similar to harley1 as it does generally help but sit ups etc are a problem.Before IBS I used to get bad stomach cramps after exercise but with IBS I'm less prone to it.Strange really,but maybe it's the intensity or lack of fluid intake or in my case excessive perspiration.


----------

